# Hurricane Smokers Comp Rig!



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2007)

I might refer you to the Screencast that talks about how to post Thumbnail pictures vs. full size pics.

*SCREENCASTS LINK*


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have thought I would have found these pics under BBQ Pit Mods  section......very nice rig!

I especially like the sink in the toolbox trick...very unique!


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 15, 2007)

I like that sink idea as well...wondering if you can send or post some more pics on the sink. I'm interested to see the whole deal inside and how it works.


----------

